# Son de démarrage



## vigi98 (9 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Un ami m'a donné un logiciel pour réduire le volume du son de démarrage sous leopard (iMac). Ce logiciel est-il vraiment nécessaire ? N'y a-t-il pas dans l'interface graphique un outil pour configurer ce son ? Cela me paraît étrange.

Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## boodou (9 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,
c'est StartupSound.prefPane que ton ami t'a filé ?
je crois qu'effectivement c'est le seul moyen de jouer sur le volume du son de démarrage &#8230;
il me semble qu'Apple utilise ce son depuis très longtemps, c'est donc une sorte de souvenir qui perdure 

edit : ouah ! grâce à la réponse que je viens de te faire je suis passé "membre d'élite" !   &#8230; bon ben le chemin va être long avant d'être "Accro à MacG" &#8230;


----------



## elKBron (9 Janvier 2008)

c'est surtout un signal sonore qui permet de savoir que tout va bien lors du démarrage. S'il ny a pas de son au démarrage, c est qu'il y a éléphant sous caillou (à priori) !!!


----------



## gratiano (28 Janvier 2008)

salut,
Aucun moyen de modifier ce son et d'y remplacer un son perso, mp3 ou autres?


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Janvier 2008)

gratiano a dit:


> salut,
> Aucun moyen de modifier ce son et d'y remplacer un son perso, mp3 ou autres?


Aucun !!! il est gravé dans une ROM sur la carte mère&#8230; La seule chose possible c'est, via des utilitaires genre "Psitt" ou "StartupSound", de ne pas l'entendre au démarrage&#8230; Par contre l'entendre signifie la bonne santé de l'ordi&#8230;


----------



## Schillier21 (12 Février 2008)

Si vous parlez tu TA-DAAA qui vient quand l'ordi a déjà de la couleur sur l'écran..... ben moi je l'ai pas forcément au démarrage sur mon MacBook

il me suffit de réduire le son a inexistant avant de l'éteindre, et c'est fait tout le temps pratiquement, vu que quand j'écoute de la musique, c'est avec les enceintes sur la sortie audio...

comme quoi, même sans faire de bruit, mon MacBook se porte à merveille


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Février 2008)

voici le sujet officiel pour Psst !


----------



## Thalyna (26 Février 2008)

le son dont la personne parle, tu ne peux pas éteindre le son sur un Imac.  Même en mettant le volume à off avant de fermer.  J,en ai fait l'expérience.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

Ben je mets en silence et j'entends rien.


----------



## Thalyna (18 Mars 2008)

en mettant le son a off avant de fermer et si tu n,as pas de haut parleur de brancher, ¸ fonctionne.  J,ai fait le test hier soir.  Mais au bon de quelques temps, tu t'habitues au son.


----------

